# Buspar/Buspirone



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

What are people's experience with buspirone?

Currently taking 10 mg per day. The 10 mg pill is cut into two, and each half is taken at different times. I was supposed to up the dose to another half a pill after 3 days, but I haven't because I'm getting intense vertigo and feeling lightheaded. I can function, but somewhat miserably. It's comparable to having a flu or a cold. Anyone experience similar side effects on this nasty little drug?


----------



## breakeven (Mar 21, 2010)

I took it a few years back twice a day with Lexapro. I didn't have any side
affects that I noticed but I only took it for a few months becuz it didn't
seem to help me. I would definitely call my doctor If I was having side affects
like you mentioned. Good luck!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

This drug is kinda infamous around here, because it usually doesnt work.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

buspar is generally considered useless and I wouldnt respect any doc who prescribes it


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

arth98 said:


> buspar is generally considered useless and I wouldnt respect any doc who prescribes it


Love this comment right here :clap
I had a shrink who prescribed it at 50MG twice a day and all it did was give me horrible headaches, weight gain and dizziness oh and the dry mouth and tiredness which is par for the course with any drug but yeah useless stuff
it did not work at all for anxiety and the depression was worse on them

then when i came off them she blamed it on my doctor who never even prescribed them, she said "its his problem now" pretty rude really

i would steer clear of them
try a low potency benzo with your lexapro


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i take 30mg a day and am currently getting off of it doesnt do a damn thing for me


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

The psychiatrists who do have some success with the drug find that it's normally prescribed at doses that are far too low. It's approved at a max of 60mg, but it usually needs to be quite a bit higher, and a lower dose than that is going to be rather garbage. They contend that the reason it's often regarded so poorly is merely that it's severely under-dosed.

I don't have any experience with it personally, so I don't know how much truth there is to this, but it's not like my own individual experience would constitute proof of anything anyways.

Usually I'd encourage a person to be optimistic about a drug, as outlook DOES play a role in its success, but at 10mg, I have to admit that I just can't see it working for anybody.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

10mg/day is just the starting point. I'm slowly supposed to work up to 30/day, by increasing by half a pill (5 mg) every 3 days.

I whined too soon it seems. Side effects are pretty much gone and I finally went up to 15 mg today. It's hard for me to tell if it's helping social anxiety because I've structured my life in a way to avoid social situations. I'll go out tomorrow and see what happens.



Arisa1536 said:


> Love this comment right here :clap
> I had a shrink who prescribed it at 50MG twice a day and all it did was give me horrible headaches, weight gain and dizziness oh and the dry mouth and tiredness which is par for the course with any drug but yeah useless stuff
> it did not work at all for anxiety and the depression was worse on them
> 
> ...


That seems to be a common anecdote from people who see shrinks for some reason. I don't understand how highly educated professionals in the field of helping those with various mental issues end up being such *******s.

I've just been going to my family doctor. She doesn't want to prescribe me a benzo because of addiction potential. She claims it will only work for so long. I was on lexapro a few months ago, but I've since stopped and tried paxil, and now buspar.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

saillias said:


> That seems to be a common anecdote from people who see shrinks for some reason. I don't understand how highly educated professionals in the field of helping those with various mental issues end up being such *******s.
> 
> I've just been going to my family doctor. She doesn't want to prescribe me a benzo because of addiction potential. She claims it will only work for so long. I was on lexapro a few months ago, but I've since stopped and tried paxil, and now buspar.


its rather odd that your psychiatrist is so anti benzo's i mean of all the health professionals i found the psychiatrists the most lenient but my doctor is now annoyed because i had an english psychiatrist after my really good one left to work in forensics. Well anyway she prescribed me buspar and a heavier dose of zopiclone to what i was on as she thought that would be better than giving me lorazepam, so what happened? i got addicted to zopiclone as she let me have three 7.5MG tablets per night aswell as 100MG of buspar, i was feeling out of touch and like i had depersonalization disorder, i was also tearful and sick and when i went to my doctor, he called the psychiatrist who simply said "she is your patient, i have done all i can"
so this is whats pissing him off is the fact some not all but some shrinks prescribe without thinking and then pass you on to your doctor who is left with the blame and the mess to deal with. My doc deserves a medal haha i was pretty bad with the zopiclone addiction

however i think your shrink needs to discuss every option with you and putting you on a tiny dose like 10MG of buspar does not sound helpful
sorry i would not know what to suggest, other than seeing a doctor


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not seeing a shrink, just going to the family doctor. And it's 15 mg/day as of today. I'm going to work up to 30.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

saillias said:


> I'm not seeing a shrink, just going to the family doctor. And it's 15 mg/day as of today. I'm going to work up to 30.


ah okay i see why they may be reluctant to prescribe benzos then because they are often seen as a last resort or incase of real panic attack emergencies
but what i am on is long acting and works well over time
but i still suggest trying an SNRI medication and a benzo, maybe your doc will help you as 30MG of buspar may still not do much and its not that good


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I know I'm one of the few, but I've had a great experience on buspar. I've taken it for about a year and a half and my intense anxiety about work in particular has calmed considerably. It seemed to work right away too. I kept wondering in the first few days after I began taking it if this is how "normal" people feel and if so, they sooooo take it for granted! 

I sleep better on buspar too. It wasn't until I started on it that I realized I probably have panic attacks in my sleep. Xanax worked on me a little, but it seemed to wear off quickly. Buspar seems to keep me feeling calmer longer.

I am also surprised that your doc didn't start you on the 15 mg x 2 per day dose right away. I can see how 1/3 of that wouldn't make much difference. The only side effects I've noticed are a bit of a light-headed feeling.


----------



## Heuer (Sep 7, 2009)

saillias said:


> What are people's experience with buspirone?
> 
> Currently taking 10 mg per day. The 10 mg pill is cut into two, and each half is taken at different times. I was supposed to up the dose to another half a pill after 3 days, but I haven't because I'm getting intense vertigo and feeling lightheaded. I can function, but somewhat miserably. It's comparable to having a flu or a cold. Anyone experience similar side effects on this nasty little drug?


Hi,

I've been on Buspar for 17 years.
I take 20 mg in the morning, and 20 mg in the afternoon.

This drug is underestimated by many people.
That's because it doesn't offer immediate relief.

Best regards,
Heuer

Wellbutrin XL 300 mg
Remeron 45 mg
Buspar 40 mg
Lyrica 25 mg


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

Just wanted to update this thread to say that I think buspar is working. Either that or it's placebo "working" which is good enough for me. I'm at 25 mg/day now. 

It's odd, it's not so much that it's decreasing anxiety but I feel more comfortable trying exposure, e.g. speaking up in class. Maybe dulling the fight or flight response is the way to put it? I don't know. I have no idea how neurotransmitters and serotonin and dopamine work.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

saillias said:


> It's odd, it's not so much that it's decreasing anxiety but I feel more comfortable trying exposure, e.g. speaking up in class. Maybe dulling the fight or flight response is the way to put it? I don't know. I have no idea how neurotransmitters and serotonin and dopamine work.


I'm starting buspar soon. What you described is how I felt when I was on klonopin/clonazepam (benzodiazepine). I'd be more likely to talk or go places even though I still had anxiety and pain. It sounds like buspar is working some for you. How are you doing now?


----------

